# Does FSA Gossamer alloy crankset creaking



## ericliu23 (Jan 2, 2002)

*FSA Gossamer alloy crankset creaking*

Does anyone have any issues with the FSA Gossamer alloy crankset with megaexo BB? Just installed mine on a surly cross check and during the 2nd ride, a slight tick/creak started. It only happens when I stand and pedal with force and only occurs when stepping down on the drive side crank. I've retorqued both cups and L crank arm boltsand adusting bolt and this seemed to help for a short while, then back to the tick. A crush washer(?) was included with the crankset, but nowhere on the instructions do they show use of this crush washer for the alloy crankset. It seems to only be used on the carbon crankset. If I am supposed to use it, does it go on the drive or non-drive side, and might this help with the BB noise?


----------



## elmar schrauth (Feb 19, 2007)

double post
soory


----------



## elmar schrauth (Feb 19, 2007)

i rode one..

bearings are bullshit.
cranks lost colour after 1000 k onroad..
after 1500k bb was wearn out.
never again.


----------



## arkadi01 (Feb 5, 2006)

My Redline Conquest creaked and clicked like mad right out of the box. Only when standing, as you describe. Tried different wheels, pedals, shoes, and greased everything multiple times, no dice. Just replaced with a Sram crank for $104 from speedgoat.


----------



## js2501 (Oct 8, 2007)

I just had to have a different brand crankset with a creaking issue replaced. It was drive side only and mainly seemed to be an issue on the downstroke and worse on hard efforts. Thought it was bearings or at least drive side pedal. After installing a new bb, rebuilding both pedals and still no luck the shop was still looking for the problem. Turned out that the axel was loose inside the crank arm on the drive side. Whatever process off pressing the part in and bonding hadn't held up after a year of road riding and cx racing. It wasn't completely free but loose enough to creak with every pedal stroke of a 43 mile ride.


----------



## sashax (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm having a similar problem with the crankset. I haven't had a chance to chase it down yet.


----------



## ericliu23 (Jan 2, 2002)

Were all of you having problems with the FSA Gossamer crankset/Mega exo BB? If so, were you using the crush washer(?) between the BB cup and frame? Thanks.


----------



## DPCX (Nov 11, 2004)

Be sure you are greasing the crap out of the splined side of the spindle (non drive side) before you install the crank arm. Every little spline should have grease in it. 

When you are referring to "crush washer", are you talking about that little blue plastic/metal spacer? If so, that goes between the non drive side arm & the BB cup. 

I hate noisy bikes.

DP


----------



## ericliu23 (Jan 2, 2002)

I will try to add more grease on the splines. I'm actually referring to the black(rubber coated) silver dollar sized washer that goes between BB cups and frame. I have the blue quarter sized ones. Did you use loc tite or grease on the threads for the adjustor cap. On the FSA website I believe it says to use loctite, but on the paper instructions it says to grease.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Mine is pretty worn out after over a year of abuse, but it's never creaked.

BB/cranks are pretty funny though. I'd pull the BB and reinstall carefully, use a torque wrench if you haven't, etc. At least, that's cheaper to try than getting a new crank.


----------

